
WinBtrfs v0.7 - mkesper
https://github.com/maharmstone/btrfs/blob/master/README.md
======
mkesper
\- Features RAID 5 and 6

\- LXSS ("Ubuntu on Windows") support

This leads me to wonder what the status of the Linux version is?

